# Presets. LR 5.5/WIN7



## jacotla (Jul 29, 2014)

I have several copyright presets I wish to delete. A see only an edit button but it simply adds to the list. Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 29, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  What do you mean by a "Copyright Preset"?  Do you mean a Metadata Preset that sets the Copyright info in the EXIF of the image file or do you mean a Watermark that you overlay on a print?  
You can delete a metadata preset with the Metadata Preset editor.  Choose the Metadata Preset from the Preset dropDownListBox,  Once selected open the dropDownListBox again and the "Delete" option is available.
You can delete a Watermark with the Watermark Editor.  Choose the Watermark from the unlabeled dropDownListBox,  Once selected open the dropDownListBox again and the "Delete" option is available.

Alternately, you can go to the Metadata or Watermark folders where your presets are stored and simply delete the text file containing your preset and restart LR.


----------



## Packhorse-4 (Jul 29, 2014)

In the Library Module you can edit or delete your Metadata presets.  Open the Metadata panel and open the Preset menu at the top of the panel. 







Scroll down to "Edit Presets..." and select the preset you want to delete.






Within the same menu you used to save your presets, you will now see an option to delete the preset.


----------



## jacotla (Jul 29, 2014)

*Reset deletion*

I do not see the second dropdown menu at all. I see only the larger menu with the "done" option. I see you're using a Mac; I'm using a PC (WIN7). Could there not be this option with the PC version? Thank you for the response. ~ Jack
==============================


Packhorse-4 said:


> In the Library Module you can edit or delete your Metadata presets.  Open the Metadata panel and open the Preset menu at the top of the panel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jacotla (Jul 29, 2014)

Cletus, 
Thank you for your response. I did mean Metadata Preset. As I mentioned in my prior post a few minutes ago, I could not find the menu options John described. You and he are using a Mac. I'm using a PC. I would think the menu designs would be similar. So I presume I'm still overlooking something, I just don't know what. I also tried the find the Metadata folder where the presets are stored, but I could not find the folder within the Lightroom (main) folder. As an aside, I see you live in Bellaire Texas; I went to Bellaire HS some years ago.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 29, 2014)

It's the same menu option on a PC as well. Follow the instructions:

1. Click on Metadata on the Menu Bar, select Edit Metadata Presets.
2. The "Edit Metadata Presets" dialog box opens, use the drop-down arrow in the Presets bar at the top to select the preset you wish to delete.
3. The dialog box updates to show the preset, and it's title then appears in the Presets box at the top. At this point click on the down arrow again and this time you should see the additional menu options including "Delete....".


If you still can't see it, from the menu bar use Edit>Preferences>Presets, then click on "Show Lightroom Presets Folder" which will open an Explorer window showing your presets parent folder, open it to find the Metadata sub-folder, open that to find your metadata presets and delete the one(s) you want.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 29, 2014)

jacotla said:


> ...I could not find the menu options John described. You and he are using a Mac. I'm using a PC. I would think the menu designs would be similar. ...As an aside, I see you live in Bellaire Texas; I went to Bellaire HS some years ago.


 Take a look at my instructions. You have to select the preset you want to delete first before the Delete submenu item appears. 

So where do you live now?  I've been here a little over 30 years.  My house was build in 1954.  HISD is planning to replaced Bellaire HS and the 30 year old temporaries with a new multi story building located about where the practice football field is located.


----------



## jacotla (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks, I got it. There was an extra step I kept missing. I appreciate yours and others' responses. Although the program has a learning curve it is actually very intuitive. I've read about its use and have watched a number of YouTubes so I should currently be at about the 4th grade level. I look forward to being part of this forum. ~ Jack



Jim Wilde said:


> It's the same menu option on a PC as well. Follow the instructions:
> 
> 1. Click on Metadata on the Menu Bar, select Edit Metadata Presets.
> 2. The "Edit Metadata Presets" dialog box opens, use the drop-down arrow in the Presets bar at the top to select the preset you wish to delete.
> ...


----------



## jacotla (Jul 30, 2014)

As I mentioned in my response to Jim. I accomplished the task I had trouble with earlier. Thanks for your help, too. I live in Indianapolis IN to answer you question. I grew up in Houston. We moved across town to what was considered southwest Houston (Sager and Rice) in 1962, I eventually attended Bellaire and later UT, Austin. Looking back, the most useful college course was photography in the School of Journalism, although it is hobby for me now. I see that the current temperature in Houston is 81; it's 63 here. Indy's actually a great city.


----------

